# APRIL 11th SOMA Muskie Outing



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

SOMA will be having their first outing of the year on Caesar Creek Lake. The outing will be open to members as well as non-members. Registration will begin at 7am in the parking lot of the Wellman boat ramp (boat ramp nearest the dam). The outing is a team event, but you can fish it solo if you like.

There will be a cookout at the boat ramp immediately following. If you want to bring a side dish, feel free but it's not necessary, food will be provided.

Details:
The Wellman Ramp will be the launch site.
Sign up- 7:00am to 8:00am
Outing starts- 8:00am
Check in - 4:00pm
Cookout- 4:00pm
$15.00 per angler
Pays first place (split the pot)
Big fish pot $5

If you are planning on attending, please let me know by posting to this thread so I can get a good idea on the amount of food required.

Hope to see a few of you out there on Saturday.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Yeah guys come join us. Would love to put some faces with these names. lol


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Chris...will you wear the hat in your avatar?


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

George, Chris and I will be there but will not be able to stay for the food.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I have to work this weekend, but would have liked to make it. I have never fished C.C.before. Good luck and hopefully someone sticks a PIG! Thats a good idea of putting faces w/ the names. Maybe we could set up a OGF outing sometime?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll try to get 1roof to come down there with me. I've never fished CC, so it would be great to meet all you guys and fish somewhere new!


----------



## originalfishcrazy (Mar 29, 2009)

Me and my son were out from 12 to 5 just trying anything. He hooked sub par Muskie on a jig and minnow broke through 4 lb like butter. Gave him quite a thrill. We were in a tan boat with the big net. We got skunked, sure did'nt help that my trollling motor was on the blink. Windy, water was 47 Degrees and fairly clear. I did'nt even throw a muskie bait today. 

Fishcrazy


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

13 fish caught in the outing with 1 team boating 4 fish!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

big_b16 said:


> Chris...will you wear the hat in your avatar?


You have to fish with Pete Maina and Brian Schram to get one of those hats!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

You wouldn't want Pete's hat. $20.00 plus shipping and you can get one of your very own.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

We had a total of 18 teams (33 participants) who fished in our outing Saturday. Listed below are the official catch results.

1st - Brian Balcer & Pat Brown - 4 fish (32", 33", 35" & 38") - 138" Total
2nd - Mike Davis "Team Mason" - 3 fish (31", 37" & 39") - 107" Total
3rd - Bruce Voorhis & Gary Jones - 2 fish (23" & 26") - 49" Total
4th - Don Knight & George Weber - 1 fish (40") - 40" Total
5th - Roger Strang "Team Blind Squirrel" - 1 fish (36") - 36" Total
6th - Arron & David "Woody" Wood - 1 fish (35") - 35" Total

I'll post some pictures as soon as they are available on our website.

Thank you to everyone who was able to make it out. For all who are intrested, out next event will be a joint outing with KY Chapter 45 at Caesar Creek on Saturday May 9th. I'll post details within the next few weeks.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

great job ! sounds like it was fun.. anyone going down to Green River for the Cabin Fever Challunge ?


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Guy-
By chance would you be talking about Green River/ Green River Lake in Kentucky?


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah I'm going down from 3/22 to 3/26.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Here are a few photos from our outing this past weekend.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Those are some really thick fish!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

In general what depth were fish caught ... what lures?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Fish were generally caught in 10' or less water. Lures were mostly crankbaits: Jakes, Shallowraiders, etc.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I picked up a few fish running rattle traps fast through brush piles and banging them off rocks. Like Weatherby said the fish were in 10' or less... some came off main lake flats, the backs of coves and some were caught off rip rap.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info, it will be very helpful (If I can shake the new boat blues . Short in electrical system . Leak in live well . Hope to be up and running SOON!)


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I hate to jump in with a curiousity question but I have never fished a muskie tourney, doubt I ever will but I am curious how a winner is determined. I'm assuming that these fish aren't transported to a weigh in, measure in, what have you (or maybe they are??) so do the anglers have to produce photos and take their own measurements like the "honor system" or is there some sort of tournament official in the boats with them?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

It depends on the tourny. For our outings we sometimes issue each entrant a card with a team number on it and the card must be in the photo of the fish, sometimes we have judge boats and if a fish is caught they must radio/call a judge boat to have their catch verified, other times it is just a pic of the fish with your own measurements. 

Our outings are mostly just to get together, fish, eat, lie, and raise a little money for the Minnow Fund. If we were too serious it would take the fun out of it and may create some hostile feelings which we do not want.


----------

